# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Visi-bill

## magic-xevi

Hola, busqué en el buscador acerca de este "change" pero solo ncontre 3 cosas que no me decian nada.
Estoy interesado en hacerlo y me gustaría saber si es costoso de hacer
Saludos

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Xevi, el único video que he incluido en la sección de videos es el Visi-bill, echalé un vistazo y hablamos.

Hola, edito el post porque no sabía que el video habia sido retirado de los servidores.

Xevi, es un video comercializado y no podemos explicar pero si que podemos responder a preguntas concretas sin desvelar. Pregunta aquello en lo que tengas dudas.

----------


## halexx

Yo realizo ese cambio, lo he aprendido el otro dia, es bastante vistoso y si le coges practica, muy bonito y gracioso.



saludoss!!! :D  :D  :o  :o

----------


## juanete

Alguien podría explicar el efecto, por favor  :Smile1:

----------


## NiponT

Buenos dias a todos..Juanete amigo que tal..si no me equivoco es el cambio de billete de valor no?yo tengo un video de ello esta bastante bien...

----------


## juanete

Vale gracias, creo que es el que te mande, lo conocía por otro nombre.

----------


## NiponT

si efectivamente es el que tu y yo conocemos y ya hemos hablado...jajaja

----------


## juanete

8-)  8-)  :D

----------

